# zaino vs chemical guys



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

hi people im just wondering what peoples views are on zaino and chemical guys sealents .I have Zaino Z2 & Z8 thought they where good but then looked at chemical guys range and looks good as well.I was goin to get the full Zaino range but wanted second opinion before doin so.Also whats the difference between the two brands on quality looks ect whats more glossy.

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

one person will say brand x is better than brand y, someone will think the other way around. end of the day, it's up to the user to decide what 'looks' better..
for me, Zaino is as good as it gets for a sealant (with good prep first..)


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

As above. Zaino is probably the best sealant system I have used (AF Tough Coat is up there with it), however I have a large amount of CG products I also use. It all depends on prep usage and desired results. Best way is to try it out and don't believe the hype to a certain extent :thumb:


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Thanks I'm willing to try new things to be honest I just don't want to buy too much of one brand if you know what I mean.I wonder if Chemical guys E-Z glaze is good.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If it was my money, it would go to Zaino... The CG sealants I used had consistently lower durability than the Zaino ones, in my experience of them.


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

i've only tried Chemical Guys V7 and comparing that to Z8, i'd go Z8 every time, But as Kev said its down to personal opinion's, I get brilliant results with Zaino so thats what i use.


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

Ez creme glaze is very good .


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Im a huge chemical guys fan, have there jetseal sealant which is brilliant on paint and wheels. They also have a huge range of products, which cover almost everything you would need to fully detail any sort of car, with all sorts of budgets covered for.

If you buy from them direct ( http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/ ) you also get a massive 15% off *everything* with the code DW1.

I have never used zanio so cannot argue there case, having said that zanio is always spoken of very highly on here.

This is mine after the full chemical guys treatment.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Godderz23 said:


> Im a huge chemical guys fan, have there jetseal sealant which is brilliant on paint and wheels. They also have a huge range of products, which cover almost everything you would need to fully detail any sort of car, with all sorts of budgets covered for.
> 
> If you buy from them direct ( http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/ ) you also get a massive 15% off *everything* with the code DW1.
> 
> ...


nice dub looks mint :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Never used anything zaino whatsoever so can't really comment on it, but people seem to jump up and down about it ,but it's never really tempted me tbh.I use a fair few Chemical Guys products though and they work well in my experience


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice looking VDub & that van is awesome


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

zaino for me better looking and more durable


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

My advise would be not to waste your time and money on chemical guys products if you already have zaino. In fact ill send you some v7 and ez glaze to try if you like ?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

zaino will be the best:thumb:


----------

